# Chesapeake Bay Retriever Puppies (Ready to go late Nov.)



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

My hunting dogs got together a little before we intended it to happen and now we have a litter on the way. 

Both parents are AKC registered, have proof of lineage for four generations, are good natured, love kids and above all are great hunters. 

Male is Deadgrass in color and female is Dark Brown. We expect exceptional pups from this breeding with good bone, conformation, coats, structure, working ability, drive and mostly--great temperaments. 

Pups will also be up to date on all vaccinations and their dew claws will be removed. This is a GREAT breeding, with GREAT pedigrees on BOTH parents.HIP, EYE AND HEALTH GUARANTEE on all pups.

Puppies will be here around mid October and will be ready to go late Nov/ early December. Not quite in time for the hunting season, but perfect timing for a Christmas puppy. I’m not sure how many are on the way yet, but I will be putting together a waiting list for interested buyers ASAP.

PM me if your interested


----------

